# Google Warning.



## Mike (Oct 5, 2019)

We all like Google, it is a fantastic system for finding
things that we are looking for.

Yesterday a friend told me that I should go to Google
and have a look at the free programmes it gives away,
I am having trouble getting all my old ones across to
a new PC.

Anyway to have a look I signed into my Google account
and the first thing I see is a message, "Just for you Mike,
Click here", which I did and got a shock.

They had taken every picture that I had taken with my
Android phone over several years and made them into
into a video with music and a slide show of all of them.

Some people might like this, but I think that it is a breech
of my privicy.

So if you value your privicy and have an Android phone,
make sure that it is not set to synchronise with Google
that might be on any other device that you own.

They probably do it with iPhones also.

Mike.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks, that is valuable information.
…. and not your first time either, as I recall. It is good to have you around.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2019)

Mike said:


> We all like Google, it is a fantastic system for finding
> things that we are looking for.
> 
> Yesterday a friend told me that I should go to Google
> ...


I would think that if its in your account, it should be private to the account owner only.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 5, 2019)

Mike said:


> We all like Google, it is a fantastic system for finding
> things that we are looking for.
> 
> Yesterday a friend told me that I should go to Google
> ...


OMG!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2019)

FB does something similar but they give you the option of posting/sharing it or deleting it.


----------



## Mike (Oct 6, 2019)

It is nice to be appreciated, thank you.

Aunt Bea, I believe that there is some tie up between
Google and Facebook, I am not sure how though.

Mike.


----------

